# Canal plus à la demande



## regisribes (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il y a un moyen d'accéder à ce service (Canal+ à la demande) sous Mac OS X (10.4.11)
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## sf1989 (14 Août 2008)

conversation lancée il y a longtemps mais pas moins intéressante...
je suis dans le même cas que toi, malheureusement, pour l'instant canal plus à la demande ne fonctionne pas sur mac (comme c'est précisé sur leur site)
cependant, depuis quelques jours un autre service permet de regarder des chaînes de canal aussi sur le mac avec la technologie zattoo (la résolution est bidon mais ça peut dépanner)

en d'autres termes je ne serais pas étonné de voir canal plus rendre ce service accessible sur mac d'ici peu grâce à un plugin ou autre logiciel
ils prévoient par ailleurs de le faire fonctionner sur le sat alors qui sait?


----------



## gattinho (3 Mars 2013)

J'up cette vieille conversation, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2013)

Pour Canal+ à la demande il faut TOUJOURS passer par Windows.

Toujours pas compatible Mac (alors que CanalPlay, pour louer des films, ou l'offre multiécrans pour regarder les chaines de Canal+ en direct, fonctionnent parfaitement avec un Mac)


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2013)

Ce qui m'agace le plus c'est que ça marche parfaitement avec iOs.
Je peux regarder ce que je veux sur mon iPod, mais pas sur mon Mac. C'est un peu n'imp !


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ce qui m'agace le plus c'est que ça marche parfaitement avec iOs.
> Je peux regarder ce que je veux sur mon iPod, mais pas sur mon Mac. C'est un peu n'imp !




Tu as accès à Canal+ à la demande sur ton iPOD ???
Moi je n'y trouve que le player "multiécran" (voir Canal+ en direct) et CanalPlay (video à louer)

Canal+ à la demande (pour les films ou émissions qu'on n'a pas regardé en direct), je ne vois pas d'autres solutions que de passer par Windows


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2013)

Ben, y'a une app : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/canal+-pour-iphone/id337538654?mt=8

J'ai juste oublié de préciser que c'est un iPod Touch&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2013)

Exact... au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas remarqué que l'application Canal+ sur iPhone, iPAD et iPOD Touch permettait maintenant d'accéder à Canal+ à la demande
 Il n'y a donc que sur Mac que ce n'est toujours pas dispo.


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2013)

Comme quoi
S'il peuvent le faire sur l'iOs sans cette connerie de Flash "je ne sais plus quoi", c'est qu'ils n'ont pas envie de se casser la tête à coder un truc sur Mac !


----------

